# SFC. Richard Lopez - 7th SFG(A)



## Ravage (Jan 6, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/January/090106-05.html

*Special Forces Soldier killed in Steamboat Springs, Colo. incident*

Sergeant 1st Class Richard Lopez was born on Nov. 17, 1971 in San Luis Obispo, Calif., and attended Arroyo Grande High School.

After enlisting as an infantryman in 1993, Richard served at multiple duty stations, stateside and overseas.  His tours include Fort Campbell, Ky., the Republic of South Korea, Fort Bragg, N.C., Gainesville, Fla., Iraq, and Afghanistan.  He served as a scout-sniper until he was selected to become a U.S. Army Recruiter in 2000.  After serving as a recruiter in Gainesville, Fla., Lopez returned to the 82nd Airborne Division and served as a platoon sergeant.  

He began his quest to become a Special Forces Soldier in 2004 by attending the Special Forces Communications Sergeant Course.  Lopez completed the Special Forces Qualification Course in 2005 and was assigned to 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) based in Fort Bragg, N.C.  He was assigned to Operational Detachment-Alpha 784.  

Lopez’s military education includes the Special Forces Communications Sergeant Course, Advanced Special Operations Techniques Course, Advanced Non-Commissioned Officer’s Course, Jumpmaster Course, Military Freefall Course, Survival Evasion Resistance and Escape Course, Ranger School, Airborne School, and the U.S. Army Recruiter Course.

His awards and decorations include the Bronze Star with two oak leaf clusters, the Purple Heart, the Meritorious Service Medal with oak leaf cluster, the Army Commendation Medal with three oak leaf clusters, the Army Achievement Medal with three oak leaf clusters, the Good Conduct Medal with three bronze knots, the National Defense Service Medal with service star, Afghanistan Campaign Medal with campaign star, Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Korean Defense Service Medal, Non-Commissioned Officer Professional Development Ribbon with “3” numeral, Army Service Ribbon, Overseas Ribbon, NATO Medal, Special Forces Tab, Ranger Tab, Combat Infantryman’s Badge, Expert Infantryman’s Badge, Senior Parachutist Badge, Air Assault Badge, Royal Netherlands Army Freefall Badge and the Gold Recruiter Badge.  
He is survived by his son Nicholas James Lopez, father Vincent Suarez, sister Mary Ventura, and brother Mark Suarez along with his closest friends and loved ones.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 6, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Soldier.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jan 6, 2009)

RIP Brother!


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 6, 2009)

RIP SFC Lopez

Prayers out to your friends, family and brothers in arms.

LL


----------



## car (Jan 6, 2009)

Is this the guy that the press is reporting as an _82nd_ guy who was killed in a bar fight over a Jimmy Buffet song?

More later.

Edit: http://www.rockymountainnews.com/ne...es-after-fight-over-jukebox-selection-steamb/

Edit: Sorry, the press didn't actually say 82nd. Still.........

Goddammit!


----------



## moobob (Jan 6, 2009)

Family: Soldier killed in Colo. fight was Iraq vet


The Associated Press

Tuesday, January 06, 2009

STEAMBOAT SPRINGS, Colo. — A soldier who died after a bar fight in this Colorado resort town was a Special Forces member who was wounded in Afghanistan and also served in Iraq, family members say.

Sgt. 1st Class Richard Lopez of Fort Bragg, N.C., was found unconscious outside a bar early Friday and died on Monday after he was airlifted to a Denver hospital, police said.

Authorities said Lopez, 37, and two friends got in an argument with two other bar patrons after Lopez and his friends played a Jimmy Buffet song on the jukebox. Family members told The Denver Post the song was "Margaritaville."

Police Capt. Joel Rae said Tuesday the death is being investigated as a homicide. He said no arrests have been made but that two men have been identified as suspects and are in contact with police through their attorney.

The suspects' names haven't been released.

Gloria Bovadilla, Lopez's aunt, told The Post that Lopez was shot and seriously wounded while serving in Afghanistan. She said he also served in Iraq.

Fort Bragg officials did not immediately confirm that but said they planned to release Lopez's service record later.

Police identified Lopez's friends and companions that night as brothers Wes Mottlau, a soldier, and Timothy Mottlau, a sailor.

Shannon Boahn, Lopez's ex-wife, said the Mottlaus told her they and the other bar patrons were "razzing" each other over their jukebox selections — Buffet for Lopez and the Mottlau brothers, Kanye West for the other patrons.

The other men continued to razz Lopez and the Mottlaus after they left the bar, she told the Rocky Mountain News. The Mattlaus told him to ignore it, "But I guess Richard was responding back to the insults," she said.

Boahn said Lopez apparently slipped on ice and may have been knocked unconscious by the fall. It wasn't clear if a fight was in progress at the time.

Rae declined to comment on Boahn's account.

Boahn said she and Lopez were married for eight years and were on good terms. She said Lopez and the Mottlau brothers had spent a week in Steamboat Springs while on leave, and that the jukebox argument broke out on their last night there.

___

Jan 06, 2009 - 6:20 p.m. EDT

Copyright 2009, The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## AWP (Jan 6, 2009)

That just sucks beyond words.

Blue skies.


----------



## tova (Jan 6, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 6, 2009)

Thats just wrong, to do a tour in Iraq and one in Afghan and get killed in a fight over a fucking Jimmy Buffet song.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Rest in peace SFC Lopez


----------



## JJ sloan (Jan 7, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Thats just wrong, to do a tour in Iraq and one in Afghan and get killed in a fight over a fucking Jimmy Buffet song.



My thoughts exactly.
Condolences to his loved ones.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jan 7, 2009)

SFC Lopez was My PSG when I was in the 82nd. The last time I saw him he was being released from Womack after being shot in A-Stan.
This is shocking.
Prayers out to his family.
SBG sends.


----------



## BLACKMags (Jan 7, 2009)

RIP SFC Lopez
Heck I don't like going out half the time because you have guys out there *looking* for trouble, I hope they catch these f***heads.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 7, 2009)

Damn.  That's just wrong, to die over a song. 

RIP Warrior.  Thank you.


----------



## 7point62 (Jan 7, 2009)

What a tragedy to lose such a fine soldier. RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 7, 2009)

This is tragic.  RIP, SFC Lopez.  I pray that your killers are brought to justice.


----------

